# Thank God for Saltine Crackers!



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 31, 2011)

I just wanted to take half a second to thank the good Lord for these stupid crackers. 
atm It is the only thing I can keep down  so props the muse who gave the inventor the idea! 


Now hoepfuly things will work themselves out and I can eat real food once again! 
Nothing worse than waking up in the middle of the night in a fine disply of the worlds worst gastrointestinal pyrotechnic display known to mankind.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, now I'm gonna hurl...


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 31, 2011)

lol sorry... 
Just wish I could figure out what is wrong... 
Not running a fever, no cough, sneezing etc. 
Just a horrid upset tummy.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Oct 31, 2011)

I couldn't even keep those down on Saturday....food poisoning!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww Ma that stinks! 
Hope you feel better. 
Luck.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it's something going around. One of our guys was out all last week and didn't look too good yesterday. And three other people were showing symptoms. One of the few times I was glad they stuck us on the other side of the building.


----------



## mythique890 (Nov 5, 2011)

I know what's been wrong with me the times I've been puking for no reason... it usually resolves itself in nine months or so, ha ha.


----------

